# OT: 25 or 6 to 4



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

It just occurred to me that someone on this board might be able to answer a life long mystery for me: the meaning behind Chicago's 25 or 6 to 4. I've searched with Google (among others) and can easily enough find copies of the lyrics but nothing more enlightening. Anyone?

:gopray:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> It just occurred to me that someone on this board might be able to answer a life long mystery for me: the meaning behind Chicago's 25 or 6 to 4. I've searched with Google (among others) and can easily enough find copies of the lyrics but nothing more enlightening. Anyone?
> 
> :gopray:


Umm...err..damn...

Don't look to me for enlightenment, I wouldn't have a clue what you are talking about :no:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> It just occurred to me that someone on this board might be able to answer a life long mystery for me: the meaning behind Chicago's 25 or 6 to 4. I've searched with Google (among others) and can easily enough find copies of the lyrics but nothing more enlightening. Anyone?
> 
> :gopray:


My copious research on the subject (the last 2 minutes) suggests that the song is about either (a) writing a song in the late night/early morning, or (b) doing drugs in the late night/early morning. I suggest (c), writing a song while doing drugs in the late night/early morning.

barfo


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*I dunno, either....*

The first thing that came to my mind was:

$*25*,000 fines *or 6* game suspensions *to 4* players.

But what do I know?

If it isn't about Sabonis, don't ask me.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Great responses all the way around so far, everyone. I knew I could count on this crew for at least a smile and a laugh.

:laugh: 

And yes, Barfo, it seems entirely likely that drugs were involved on one level or another.

:grinning:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I always thought they were saying, "250624," like a Zip code or phone number.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

25 or 6 to 4 Lyrics:

Waiting for the break of day
Searching for something to say
Flashing lights against the sky
Giving up I close my eyes
Sitting cross-legged on the floor
25 or 6 to 4

Staring blindly into space
Getting up to splash my face
Wanting just to stay awake
Wondering how much I can take
Should I try to do some more
25 or 6 to 4

Feeling like I ought to sleep
Spinning room is sinking deep
Searching for something to say
Waiting for the break of day
25 or 6 to 4
25 or 6 to 4




my wife and i have tried to puzzle out what the hell 25 or 6 to 4 represents, and i hadn't a clue. Just googled it, and here's what I got:

http://www.dustbury.com/archives/000204.html


> Robert Lamm, who wrote the song, explains the meaning of "25 or 6 to 4": "It's just a reference to the time of day. The song is about writing a song. It's nothing mystical." And at 3:35 (or 3:34) am, well, waiting for the break of day makes perfect sense, especially if you can't sleep.


wow. and all those times i i thought the dude had some mathematical interpretation of the universe, or at least Sanders secret recipe.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> wow. and all those times i i thought the dude had some mathematical interpretation of the universe, or at least Sanders secret recipe.


Haha, nice. Maybe it was Sanders' secret recipe, but he was forced to settle out of court with the Colonel and then was forced to keep quiet.

I get that the lyrics are about writing a song, but still, what does the chorus mean? Is it a question, or a demand along the lines of "Give me Liberty or give me Death" ?? Perhaps it was the anthem for that time and nobody quite realized it...

Regardless, it's a damn catchy song, I used to play it in Pep band in high school...

DA DA DA DA DA
DA DA DA DA DA
DA DA DA DA DA
DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA 
DA DA DA DA DA...

Rock!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

well, i think the author's point was that it's 25 or 26 to 4 in the morning. 

now i can't get the damn song out of my head. 

coincidentally, my other favorite Chicago tune has to do with time:

Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? 

As I was walking down the street one day 
A man came up to me and asked me what the time was that was 
on my watch, yeah 
And I said 
Does anybody really know what time it is 
I don't 
Does anybody really care 
care 
If so I can't imagine why 
about time 
We've all got time enough to cry 
Oh no, no 
And I was walking down the street one day 
A pretty lady looked at me and said her diamond watch had 
stopped cold dead 
And I said 
Does anybody really know what time it is 
I don't 
Does anybody really care 
care 
If so I can't imagine why 
about time 
We've all got time enough to cry 
Oh no, no 
And I was walking down the street one day 
Being pushed and shoved by people trying to beat the clock, 
oh, so I just don't know, 
I just don't know 
And I said, yes I said 
Background Vocal: 
People runnin' everywhere 
Don't know the way to go 
Don't know where I am 
Can't see past the next step 
Don't have to think past the last mile 
Have no time to look around 
Just run around, run around and think why 
Does anybody really know what time it is 
I don't 
Does anybody really care 
care 
If so I can't imagine why 
about time 
We've all got time enough to die 
Oh no, no.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Wanker has it right.

It means 25 or 26 minutes til 4 o'clock.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Love that one, Wanker. Chicago was a great group. Very distinctive sound.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I was at a park in Newport last Saturday. I think it was the 4th of July (- or was it the 5th?)


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*Here's My Recollection...*

...at the time of that song LSD 25 was a very popular drug. It was REALLY powerful, and lasted 8-12 hours depending on the dose, user tolerance, and size of person using. So...if you took LSD 25 at 6 in the evening, you'd surely still be awake (and very messed up) at 4 in the morning, while waiting for the break of day. The rest of the lyrics refer to the LSD high.

For what it's worth.

Go Blazers


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

My favouite Chicago song has always been "Saturday, In The Park." Such a fantastic, festive sound to it...they really do a great job of capturing the fun of people enjoying themselves, and the melody is really good.

I like Chicago in general ("Hard To Say I'm Sorry" is just beautiful), but "Saturday" has really stood out to me over the years.

Regarding 25 or 6 to 4...I had always thought it was a joke, like, "Which is better, 25 or 6 times 4?" as if they were equal and the difference is philosophical. But, of course, 6 times 4 is 24, so 25 is clearly "better."

However, the song-writer's opinion trumps mine as to what was meant.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> My favouite Chicago song has always been "Saturday, In The Park."


 Hence, my above post.

I played the trumpet in High School, so I really liked the "brassy" groups and performers such as Chicago, Blood, Sweat, and Tears, and Herb Alpert.

These days, I'm more into the smooth jazz-type grooves and enjoy the sounds of artists such as Rick Braun and Chris Botti.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Good point, ABM...I must have missed your quick-hitting post as I scrolled down.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

*The meaning*

As I heard the story from a DJ:

All the boys in the band were partying (drinking & smoking weed) one night.

Someone asked "What time is it?"

Someone turned around and looked at the clock and said "25 or 6 to 4".


----------

